# Hi! Jonathan & Kypernicus here, from Canada's Capital; Ottawa!



## Kypernicus (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi, my name is Jonathan (_(Unauthorized ad removed by moderator)_); introduced to this community by local photographer and friend, the PhoDOGrapher (_Ad removed_); also a member here, at Dog Foot Chat!

I wanted to post this into the 'Introduce Yourself' section, but I don't think I can post pictures there? Not sure.

Anyway, my dog's name is Kypernicus, or Kyp for short; he is a Border Collie.

Here are some pictures of him:

































Curious to learn more about raw food diets, and meet other pup owners, learn and share experiences, etc.

Thanks for creating such a great community!

Jonathan.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Wellcome and great pics love love love the first one.


----------



## Stella+Samson (May 10, 2011)

very handsome dog, great pics!!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Kofismom (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi,
This is a great place to learn about raw. I'll bet your guys will love it!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Welcome from a fellow BC owner!:biggrin: :welcome: I can tell you that my 2 boys LOVE their RAW meals and this has been an AMAZING place for me to learn at!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Your pictures are beautiful of your handsome boy Kyp!


----------

